# Metal and iLF bows are not Trad



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Following on from Matt and Blacks deep and insightful debate topics I think we should debate this one. All these wannabes that turn up at Trad shoots with their fancy Eyetalian risers and French or Scottish limbs, are they ruining the true meaning of trad.


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

No sights, no wheels. You get to use carbon, forged metals, alloys, polymers, laminates, and anything else the "TECHNOLOGICAL TRADITION" brings to the genre.

How about we separate this forum category into those who shoot targets and those who kill stuff?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I will be the first to admit that it's taken me nearly 2 years to see the err of my initial thoughts and ways but when I show up with these cheapy 26# wood/glass ILF limbs....










mounted on this very old 25" ILF riser...



















to make a 68"/26# bow shooting super club arrows off an elevated rest and sign up in the RU class?...

I don't wanna hear any "But it ain't Trad!" chit! :laugh:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> I will be the first to admit that it's taken me nearly 2 years to see the err of my initial thoughts and ways but when I show up with these cheapy 26# wood/glass ILF limbs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that's the spirit Bill


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Bigjono said:


> Following on from Matt and Blacks deep and insightful debate topics I think we should debate this one. All these wannabes that turn up at Trad shoots with their fancy Eyetalian risers and French or Scottish limbs, are they ruining the true meaning of trad.


Dam tooting they are. ...lol

Ifn ya'll ain't cutting your own staves, making your own sinew strings, shooting your own made errows out of reeds or bamboo or straightend out sticks with your own fordged points or napped stone heads...it ain't trad...same for all themthere fancy store bought cloths and shoes. ..got be braintanned hides, fur caps, and moccasins all da way. ..


Lol...Lol...Lol...

Mac


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Why not clone "Ozi the Iceman", Ishi, and some Neanderthal Cave Dweller. Then place them in a 100 yard compound with a table of full of various bows. I bet that with in a day they are all shooting nice carbon limbs and carbon or alloy risers like they are rifles. Then later that evening they are drinking beer as they tell jokes in sign language and gesture. During the entire discourse they are sitting by a raging "campfire" and continue to throw the "Trad" bows in when ever the fire looks low.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh yea...did I mention that they are only shooting carbon arrows and are saving the wood ones for kindling. The aluminum arrows are being saved for fire drills.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

MAC 11700 said:


> Dam tooting they are. ...lol
> 
> Ifn ya'll ain't cutting your own staves, making your own sinew strings, shooting your own made errows out of reeds or bamboo or straightend out sticks with your own fordged points or napped stone heads...it ain't trad...same for all themthere fancy store bought cloths and shoes. ..got be braintanned hides, fur caps, and moccasins all da way. ..
> 
> ...


Shows just how little you know about "trad" Mac...









Milkweed, flax, and rawhide are all more traditional than sinew strings:wink:


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

I shot the regional field championship in one of our state org's last weekend, it was a disaster. Normally I use a "fancy Eyetalian riser" with winex limbs, wire rest and plunger and 12" stab, NFAA trad rules.

"Traditional" in that state org. means off the shelf and fifty yard max, so I used an old Hoyt Gold Medalist with a built-up wooden shelf and velcro - shot a 280 or so, about a hundred points less than usual. Even my 1960's Pearson target bow is meant to use a rest. I can't get arrows to shoot off the shelf on that bow, it just wasn't made for it.

So I'm throwing in the towel, just going to shoot with a rest from here on. Barebow or whatever. I don't care what it's called! I'll still hunt off the shelf, probably.

I got my first recurve around 1973, and immediately put a Bear weather rest on it like everyone else was doing at the time, so I'm old enough to have an idea what the "golden age" of archery was like. But today, in the 21st century, I feel like the word traditional is holding recurve archery back. I've started a tradition for myself, called hitting the freakin target, whether it's a deer, a foam deer, or circles on paper so far you can't really tell if you hit it or not.

I have nothing but respect for those who want to do something else though, like shooting self bows and flint knapping and the rest - it's still lethal.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

So neither of these are trad????????????


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

dan in mi said:


> So neither of these are trad????????????


Looks Trad to me


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Awe, C'mon. Wrong Bait? Splash too big?


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

Metal risers and ILF limbs are only trad if they are black colored, camo, or made custom. Anything else firmly puts you into the target shooter ranks.

TRAD:


Sooo not trad (not even close...)


Of course, if the second riser (Hoyt Nexus) had a cocobolo grip that might bump it into the quasi-trad classification... so many choices...


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I dont care what you call it or what you shoot, if you can shoot em well without a sight on the bow you're doing alright.

By the way, Jinks, the paint job on your new (old) riser is reminding me of the 1980s for some reason. Can't place my finger on it, but its got that 80s metal/ hard rock vibe going on......


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

I will take that Nexus.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> I dont care what you call it or what you shoot, if you can shoot em well without a sight on the bow you're doing alright.
> 
> By the way, Jinks, the paint job on your new (old) riser is reminding me of the 1980s for some reason. Can't place my finger on it, but its got that 80s metal/ hard rock vibe going on......


Urban, hate to burst your bubble but sights are also Trad. Been around for years. It is only the Neo-Trads that think they aren't Trad. For those of us who shot recurves with sights before Trad was even a word they certainly qualify. In fact I would go so far as to say thats lot of so called Trad shooters would improve their scores tremendously if they added a simple pin type sight to their bows. You can find a lot of old sights on that great Trad sight eBay.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Is this post supposed to make me mad? I think if you we're born after 1960 you ain't Man enough to be Trad


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

hahaha.. Im tired of all the Bark sniffers, so i went out and bought a Metal riser with carbon foam limbs, along with some carbon arrows and Plastic vanes. I did this to spite all of you...:moon: Truth be told i hate wood! I was a carpenter for many years and have been abused by wood the whole time. Plenty of splinters under my finger nails and sap all over my clothes i developed a hate for wood and its by products.

Ive actually stopped using paper as well.. Ive gone back to the more traditional method of chiseling stone tablets. I wanted to keep the traditional way of writing alive.. If you really want to get me started we can talk about all the so called "Authors" writing books made of paper!!!! A real "Author" would use stone or maybe Raw hide..But thats another topic all together.:set1_polevault:

By the way incase you didnt know im :jksign:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> By the way, Jinks, the paint job on your new (old) riser is reminding me of the 1980s for some reason. Can't place my finger on it, but its got that 80s metal/ hard rock vibe going on......


as I understand it?...it's circa late '90's...and it's not paint...it's PSE Custom Shop Anodize...lightening bolts and all...on a forged and machined T7 riser...with the old PSE signature custom shop Tan w/ Black/Red stripe grip...and get this...prior to the archer I just bought it from?...it belonged to a 2004 US Olympic Team Member...and no...I'm not kidding...and I feel like a schmuck getting ready to clip $159.00, 26#, samick universal, wood/glass limbs onto it! :laugh:

And this...

_"2.1.3.3 CNC Machining
Hand-machined risers were being manufactured in small quantities in the 1960s, but the process is
extremely expensive these days. Modern CNC machines which became available in the late 1980s
provided the ability to mass-produce risers at a much lower cost and higher quality.
The first new CNC machined risers came onto the market in the early 1990s from companies such as
Stylist and Spigarelli, however it was the large American compound bow manufacturers who ensured
the success of this technology. *Prices were as much as twice that of a cast riser due to the investment
required in machinery and the higher material costs. (e.g. a Hoyt Avalon Plus or Elan, a PSE Zone, or a
Stylist are machined from a solid billet of high-quality, stress-relieved aircraft grade aluminium alloy
weighing more than 20 pounds, finishing up as a riser weighing less than 3 pounds.*"_

Was extrapolated from this link....

http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~archery/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/archref_05.pdf


But ya know what?...at that weight?...how much "high-end" would I really feel out of pricey high-end limbs?...I'm guessing "not much"...but...."when I'm ready"?...(if ever LOL!)...there may come a day that this particularly deserving riser gets some serious arms mounted up.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

2413gary said:


> Is this post supposed to make me mad? I think if you we're born after 1960 you ain't Man enough to be Trad


Oh, so women can't be trad eh, now that's fighting talk


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

MAC 11700 said:


> Dam tooting they are. ...lol
> 
> got be braintanned hides, fur caps, and moccasins all da way. ..
> 
> Mac


If you're wearing these, it don't matter what you shoot. You're Trad. If you're not wearing them....then it doesn't matter what you shoot....you're not. Moral of the story is it just don't matter what you shoot. 
:teeth:


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

I really liked the Nexus but sold it because my Excel fit me better. That Nexus was a squirrel killer, though. I swear they came running in and sat there looking at the shiny red riser while I picked them off. True story.

Inquiring minds want to know if non-ILF carbon risers are trad?


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> By the way, Jinks, the paint job on your new (old) riser is reminding me of the 1980s for some reason. Can't place my finger on it, but its got that 80s metal/ hard rock vibe going on......



Metallica's "Ride the Lightning" album cover....1984


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

rogbo said:


> If you're wearing these, it don't matter what you shoot. You're Trad. If you're not wearing them....then it doesn't matter what you shoot....you're not. Moral of the story is it just don't matter what you shoot.
> :teeth:


The way I heard it from a Professional "Traditional Archery" Coach is...

*"At just about every Trad Shoot?...Ya gotchur Trad Archers and ya gotchur Role Players."*

And as he explained?...I came to envision that...

One gets to go home with all the arrows they came there with and some nice awards an the other?...

needs more arrows, a tick check and a flea collar. :laugh:


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

kegan said:


> Shows just how little you know about "trad" Mac...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot about using grass for the soles of their sandals, none of those covered things they call shoes or boots.
Only animal hide glue for everything, can't be trad if'n ya ain't Using horse glue.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

rogbo said:


> Metallica's "Ride the Lightning" album cover....1984


That's it! My favorite Metallica album!


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Old Sarge said:


> Urban, hate to burst your bubble but sights are also Trad. Been around for years. It is only the Neo-Trads that think they aren't Trad. For those of us who shot recurves with sights before Trad was even a word they certainly qualify. In fact I would go so far as to say thats lot of so called Trad shooters would improve their scores tremendously if they added a simple pin type sight to their bows. You can find a lot of old sights on that great Trad sight eBay.


Sarge, I did not say anything derogatory against sight shooters. All I said was if you can put em on target without a site using whatever stick and string you want, then you are doing well. No sights are used in any of the trad classes at an IBO shoot, for example. I am impressed with the high level non sight shooters that I have met at IBO and other shoots.. If you want to use a sight then by all means have at it. Besides this thread is just a big joke anyway, not intended to pick a fight.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> Sarge, I did not say anything derogatory against sight shooters. All I said was if you can put em on target without a site using whatever stick and string you want, then you are doing well. No sights are used in any of the trad classes at an IBO shoot, for example. I am impressed with the high level non sight shooters that I have met at IBO and other shoots.. If you want to use a sight then by all means have at it. Besides this thread is just a big joke anyway, not intended to pick a fight.


Not tryin to pick any fight...don't even use a sight myself. Used to back in the dark ages but not since about 1980. I'm a gapper and sometime stringwalker. Just wanted to point out that sights are indeed trad. Understand the post is all in fun.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Bigjono said:


> Following on from Matt and Blacks deep and insightful debate topics I think we should debate this one. All these wannabes that turn up at Trad shoots with their fancy Eyetalian risers and French or Scottish limbs, are they ruining the true meaning of trad.


Yes, they are, because I don't have that... yet 

Give me some time. I'll fix it!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Bigjono said:


> Oh, so women can't be trad eh, now that's fighting talk


Oh, man Gary, Sandy's gonna school you...

When is her foot better?


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

dan in mi said:


> So neither of these are trad????????????


No, you don't want it. Send me the one on the right


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Are you sure you want the modern non-trad bow over the traditional non-trad bow? Those factory non-trad trad sights will get you black listed faster.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

BarneySlayer said:


> Oh, man Gary, Sandy's gonna school you...
> 
> When is her foot better?


It's better now she is going to shoot men's RU at trad worlds


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> I don't wanna hear any "But it ain't Trad!" chit! :laugh:


Does it have to be TRAD? Can it not be just archery?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Greysides said:


> Does it have to be TRAD? Can it not be just archery?


are you asking or debating?...cause at this point?...I would have the same question. :laugh:


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Str8 Shooter said:


> Metal risers and ILF limbs are only trad if they are black colored, camo, or made custom. Anything else firmly puts you into the target shooter ranks.
> 
> TRAD:
> 
> ...


Brings me back to my rifle shooting days.

"It's only tactical if it's black or camo - manufacturer, design, use or function doesn't matter".


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Greysides said:


> Does it have to be TRAD? Can it not be just archery?


Not for some


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

There's a fabulous Arab composite / horse bow --- which is a 2 piece take down w/ a metal handle perfectly threaded to fit together square --- not finding a copy on-line --- anyone else recall seeing this?

Obviously wheels / cams aren't, stabilizers are a bit much (though I wonder about those bows w/ integral quicksliver shock absorbers) --- I just wish that there would be sufficiently diverse categories so as to allow everyone to shoot.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I think it doesn't matter if your bow is wood, metal, compound or xbow, if you have any kind of animal fur on your person or are wearing a brimmed felt hat, you are trad.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> I dont care what you call it or what you shoot, if you can shoot em well without a sight on the bow you're doing alright.
> 
> By the way, Jinks, the paint job on your new (old) riser is reminding me of the 1980s for some reason. Can't place my finger on it, but its got that 80s metal/ hard rock vibe going on......


It's more disco than hard rock. LOL


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

When I was a young lad, we made arrows out of river cane,and fashioned broadheads out of soda bottle caps, does that count?

Joe


----------



## Brow (Aug 19, 2012)

Maybe to shoot trad you need to go onto the field naked and make everything you need from clothing, bow, arrows etc from what you find there??? lol

I was talking to a young kid yesterday (about 14yrs old) and while nothing to do with archery, tradtitional to him was original playstation, first gen DS handhelds etc while to me it was no computers at all and a slide rule.

Always will be a debate which is why so many different ideas.

I say shoot what you want, call it archery and all get along as friends.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

No matter what bow I'm shooting I'm not Trad 

I'm a recurve shooter 

Always have been always will be


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

JParanee said:


> No matter what bow I'm shooting I'm not Trad
> 
> I'm a recurve shooter
> 
> Always have been always will be


Great point JP, one I hadn't thought of...:thumb:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Easy


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

You want the truth?

YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

JINKSTER said:


> I will be the first to admit that it's taken me nearly 2 years to see the err of my initial thoughts and ways but when I show up with these cheapy 26# wood/glass ILF limbs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta say Jinks, I'm a fan of beautifully finished wood and a more "natural" look, but that riser makes me want to throw on a Maiden album.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm gonna start shooting my Oly rig in a flannel shirt and fedora, just to mess with people.


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

Plunger rest, or flippers, nylon and steel wrist slings, Dacron B50 strings, carbon arrows. alloy piles, phenolic limb tips, composite laminate limbs . . . They break down into 3 pieces, poly and cell foam arrow totes. '

No sights, no whisker biscuits, no wheels . . .

-- Or you could get out in the woods and find a yew stave, Port Orford cedar for arrows, kill a turkey and cut some fletching. Would love to see your sinew string . . .


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

grantmac said:


> I'm gonna start shooting my Oly rig in a flannel shirt and fedora, just to mess with people.


I'm sure that would be immensely confusing. Throw in a Ka-Bar on your belt, some Mark 3 boots for the "tacti-cool" factor and a hello kitty backpack for the "where's his caretaker" factor.


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

Can't shoot in a hat with a brim on it, keeps smacking into the string. Now I'm beginning to appreciate the Robin Hood haberdashery. 









Not a shill here, but these hats are available online, faux suede, in colors, $30. http://www.talltoad.net/Robin-Hood-Hats.php


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

The word 'traditional' came to be used to define a competition classification other than the then new compound bows. So it simply meant a bow that was "not a compound", and the method by which it was generally shot. By hand and eye, as had been done for thousands of years. It is not about what the bow is made from, or what the archer is wearing. As implied in one post above, you could hand a modern high tech recurve bow and arrows to Oetzi the Iceman, Ishi, a caveman, or to Robin Hood, Genghis Khan, Henry the Eighth, Cochise, Howard Hill, Ben Pearson, Fred Bear and they could shoot them just fine in their usual manner. It is not the materials or how they are made, not the clothing, the hairstyle or the attitude. It is just bows and arrows shot by hand and eye. - lbg


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

You can argue over whether my bows are trad, but there is no doubt that they are rad !!!










How about this bow. Is it trad?


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

grantmac said:


> I'm gonna start shooting my Oly rig in a flannel shirt and fedora, just to mess with people.


Must post pictures!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

CFGuy said:


> I'm sure that would be immensely confusing. Throw in a Ka-Bar on your belt, some Mark 3 boots for the "tacti-cool" factor and a hello kitty backpack for the "where's his caretaker" factor.


Win! I've just been informed that I need a hello kitty backpack, probably to go with my Kill Bill lunch box...


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

BarneySlayer said:


> Win! I've just been informed that I need a hello kitty backpack, probably to go with my Kill Bill lunch box...


Colin

If you have any stones at all you will be sporting that backpack when I see you guys next spring. 

Matt


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

BarneySlayer said:


> Win! I've just been informed that I need a hello kitty backpack, probably to go with my Kill Bill lunch box...


Throw in some big mirrored aviators and pull up in a windowless white van and I'm sure you'll have a target allll to yourself. :wink:


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

We are ALL ARCHERS!
Can't we all just get along!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

wojo14 said:


> We are ALL ARCHERS!
> Can't we all just get along!


We do all get along, this is just a bit of fun.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

It was too hot for flannel and yes, I'm working on the bow arm.

-Grant


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

grantmac: The rig, hat and shirt all scream...RAD TRAD!!


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

May as well buy a compound.


----------



## tater tot (Apr 24, 2010)

so trad shooters must also not use carbon or aluminum arrows, right? wood only. also, no synthetic string. horse hair only. right?


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Carbon arrows are the work of the devil.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

J. Wesbrock said:


> May as well buy a compound.


I did. ...lol. ..lol. lol

They too are the work of the devil..................................

Mac


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

J. Wesbrock said:


> Carbon arrows are the work of the devil.


They are a gateway drug to metal risers.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

tater tot said:


> also, no synthetic string. horse hair only. right?


You could use a sinew or hemp string but that might put you into a different class :wink:

Ray :shade:



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Hate to break it too you but India was making 3P takedown metal riser bows 500 years ago, a beautiful example is in the Royal Armories in Leeds UK.


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

Some traditions go back in time farther than others.

For me, carbon arrows are traditional since they are the only arrows I have ever known. Hence, my tradition in archery uses a wooden bow with carbon arrows.

Of course I load smokeless powder in black powder cartridge guns too. You think that archery has a debate about traditions, you should walk into that one.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Maybe we need a traditional freestyle class


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

*Let's Get Hard-Core Serious!*



Hank D Thoreau said:


> Maybe we need a traditional freestyle class


"Archival Class" -- wood bows, wood arrows w/ notched nocks, hand-forged iron tips, feather fletching, natural fiber strings. What the hell, let's require traditional dress, all natural fibers, leather sandals, no "corrective lenses" (glasses), no dental appliances, no prescription medications . . . :mg:


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

What a horse show...;-)

In true Corinthian spirit I have decided to start naming my bows. My favs: Hoyt 21" Excel 66" bow is now "Shiva"; TT Recon 15" riser for 60" bow is "Afroa" (Afrodite... Afro...how do you spell her name any way?)
When I shoot I frequently wear a wool vest from Afganistan (keeps my back nice and warm), a loose comfy shirt, jeans and flip-flops. Hat not working for me...yet! As you can tell I am determined to redefine "Trad".

Sheberit...mate!


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

wseward said:


> What a horse show...;-)
> 
> In true Corinthian spirit I have decided to start naming my bows. My favs: Hoyt 21" Excel 66" bow is now "Shiva"; TT Recon 15" riser for 60" bow is "Afroa" (Afrodite... Afro...how do you spell her name any way?)
> When I shoot I frequently wear a wool vest from Afganistan (keeps my back nice and warm), a loose comfy shirt, jeans and flip-flops. Hat not working for me...yet! As you can tell I am determined to redefine "Trad".
> ...


Forged riser, carbon laminate limbs, polymer strings, carbon arrows, florescent Spandex jumpsuit, those new running shoes with the toes in them, Blue Tooth in the ear. 

But no wheels on the bow!


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> The way I heard it from a Professional "Traditional Archery" Coach is...
> 
> *"At just about every Trad Shoot?...Ya gotchur Trad Archers and ya gotchur Role Players."*
> 
> ...


I think we both know the same coach lol


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Xero said:


> "Archival Class" -- wood bows, wood arrows w/ notched nocks, hand-forged iron tips, feather fletching, natural fiber strings. What the hell, let's require traditional dress, all natural fibers, leather sandals, no "corrective lenses" (glasses), no dental appliances,* no prescription medications *. . . :mg:


WHAT?!?!? 

Hold it, traditionally we didn't need a scrip so we can take anything we can get? Ok I feel better now.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

CORRECTION: I my last post of this thread "Shiva" should be replaced with "Adi". GEEZ...what a mistake!


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

plus , you can't cant bows with elevated rests because the arrow falls off and when they hit the ground the expandable broadheads will open


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

benofthehood said:


> plus , you can't cant bows with elevated rests because the arrow falls off and when they hit the ground the expandable broadheads will open


I could can't but I shan't cant.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Trad? Smart arrows...next loose!!!

Dear Mates,

Advance the sport. Some changes might be considered:

1) Reverse the start order (automate the finish if necessary).
2) Put and keep the Power Assisted Sailing Vessels (PASV) in another class.
a) The sailing vessels go for the Barn door.
b) The PASV go for the "Squeaky Bladder With the Small Tear".
3) Allow boats at least down to twenty four feet.
4) Allow pumping and ooching.
5) Require spinnaker poles and a rig repair kit with polymer cord and resin.

One of my best life experiences was a TransPac in an Olson 40.
Thank you!

Sincerely,

Warren Seward

[email protected]
510-528-7245
http://veraxservice.net/res/resSail.htm

Enc: Images of a bad ball of air.
Images sent to:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

GEEZ...correct thread...wrong forum...???

Well here are the pics:


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Am I crazy or does the last photo show a large arrow, consisting of smaller smart arrows, struggle a little as they approach Hawaii?


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Color pics aren't trad


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

dan in mi said:


> Color pics aren't trad


Anything more modern than tintypes is witchcraft.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

That settles it, I need a new hat.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

BarneySlayer said:


> That settles it, I need a new hat.


Yea Barney!...You Tell'em!....and I'm gonna bust one of my wood arrows right now...on purpose...

just to smell the sweet scent of fresh cedar! 

Now that's TRAD RIGHT THERE BRO!...and anyone who says different?...is a freaking modern day mannequin! 

Maybe even a pit shaving Metro-sexual! :laugh:


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

J. Wesbrock said:


> Anything more modern than tintypes is witchcraft.


Everything was downhill after the woodcut.


----------

